# A new build.....if you're interested.



## Kenbo

Here's the story. Quite some time ago, I approached a fellow woodworker in Kentucky (on-line) and asked if he would be willing to do a side by side, on line build posting successes, failures, jigs, methods etc. He agreed to work with me and we decided to do two builds. The way it works, is that he works on his project in Kentucky and I work on mine in Toronto. We post simultaneously on the internet and show that even though we use very different methods, we arrive at very similar results. Then the fun part starts, with all the extras. The first build was the Conestoga Wagon and the extras were a lot of fun. The fiddle, the guitar, the pots, the barrel, the saw, the crates, the grain bags etc. This new build has started today and we are building a Hummer with extras. If interested, I will post the progress on here as well.
What say you guys?


----------



## Brink

Do it! Do it! 

I luvs these!


----------



## shadetree_1

YES YES DO IT.


----------



## Kenbo

That's 2 and that's enough to make it worth it. One person interested is enough to make it worth it.
I guess I'll start with the thread trailer that I made..............


----------



## Mike1950

I agree with all of the above- DO IT I LOVED the wagon


----------



## Kenbo

Well, here's the pictures from the first day of the build. It was about -4 degrees in the shop when I headed out this morning to light the fire. It got pretty toasty pretty quick and it wasn't long before I had rough cut lumber on the jointer.
I didn't think that I got that much done for the first day of the build, but in retrospect, I didn't do too badly, considering that I had to cut all the wood down to final thicknesses from rough cut. I got some parts glued together and the good news is that I have tomorrow off of work so I will be able to work on the build again tomorrow. With the winter weather, I only get the weekends to play in my shop so an extra day is a welcome thing.
If anyone is going to try and make one of these models, I can't stress enough the importance of double checking that your blades are square to your tables and that your tools are tuned up. It makes the difference between a good build and a great build.
Also, for the record, the set of plans that I am using for this are from Toy n Joys. This build will be a little different for me and I am raising the bar a little higher than before. I wont say how, but you guys will realize what is going on once it happens. Wish my luck guys. This is going to be a long one I think.
[attachment=18562]

[attachment=18559]

[attachment=18560]

[attachment=18561]

[attachment=18563]

[attachment=18564]

[attachment=18565]

[attachment=18566]

[attachment=18567]

[attachment=18568]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Subscribed! I can't believe you even had to ask if we would want to see another one of your build threads? Duh  Always enjoy your work 
Sometimes for me preparing all the rough cut stock is the most fun.


----------



## Wildthings

Subscribed!! That is a great video intro you made!!


----------



## Steelart99

HOW is everything so clean and neat!!!???? Sounds like a fun time, and I'm looking forward to following the build!


----------



## scrimman

If I was interested?!?! Subscribed!


(p.s. I REALLY like that you've gone multimedia to boot!)


----------



## jimmyjames

Kenbo, nice shop you got there!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

scrimman said:


> (p.s. I REALLY like that you've gone multimedia to boot!)



Me too, your video shoots are really cool, kinda spoof ish of the big screen credit thing and fun. Keep em coming Ken.


----------



## Bigg081

Excited to see step by step. My inner nerd jumps every time.


----------



## Kenbo

I usually brand my work when I am done making it. With that being said, I usually forget to brand it and then have to take it back out to the shop to brand. Today, I decided that I would brand it first, so that is how I started my day.
I also made the axel retainers. I glued the parts that I have made so far together and made the hood. Or at least a section of it. I also managed to joint, resaw and thickness plane some poplar for my next step, which, unfortunately will not be until next weekend. 
[attachment=18642]

[attachment=18643]

[attachment=18644]

[attachment=18645]

[attachment=18646]

[attachment=18647]

[attachment=18648]

[attachment=18649]

[attachment=18650]

[attachment=18651]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=18652]

[attachment=18653]

[attachment=18654]

[attachment=18655]

[attachment=18656]


----------



## David Van Asperen

OK now I am hooked, Love the way you do these and am sure I will learn a Hummer load more.
Thanks for taking the time to share these builds they are great.
Dave


----------



## scrimman

All....so......CLEAN......wood clean.....shop clean..........


----------



## Kenbo

Spent 7 1/2 hours in the shop today. I had a really good time but I didn't seem to get very much done. With that being said, here's the pictures. The one thing that I don't like about these plans, is that they want you to purchase the specialty parts from certain suppliers. I like to make my own. I included a picture of the on part from the plans and my solution as to how to make them. Either way, it was a good day and I'm hoping for another good day tomorrow.
[attachment=18953]

[attachment=18954]

[attachment=18955]

[attachment=18956]

[attachment=18957]

[attachment=18958]

[attachment=18959]

[attachment=18960]

[attachment=18961]

[attachment=18962]


----------



## Twig Man

Love the intro !! Your talent is a gift for sure!!


----------



## Kenbo

Today was a good day in the shop. I started of by turning some 3/4" dowel because the crap that I picked up at the big box store last night wasn't fit to burn. What a bunch of crap. What was I thinking?!?!?! Anyway, I made my own 3/4" walnut dowel which was also good because it gave me the opportunity to break the virginity on my new small steb center that I got for Christmas. I also made some 1/4" dowels and worked on the drive shaft and the bushing that holds the shaft to the underbody. I also got some work done on the interior of the vehicle. Getting the seats made as well as the center console and steering column. The suspension and the cabin assembly are only dry fit to the frame. I don't like glueing this stuff in until all the pieces are made to ensure proper fit. That's it for this week. Looking forward to next weeks work.
[attachment=19044]

[attachment=19045]

[attachment=19046]

[attachment=19047]

[attachment=19048]

[attachment=19049]

[attachment=19050]

[attachment=19051]

[attachment=19052]

[attachment=19053]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=19054]

[attachment=19055]


----------



## Bigg081

Gorgeous and jealous. I would prob only get the seats made in one day.


----------



## Kenbo

Today was an interesting day in the shop. Not much got done. Well, nothing that I'm keeping anyway. I guess a lot did get done but it was all done in MDF which wont be used on the project. You see, I want the doors on the Hummer to open and I wasn't sure if it could be done or not. So I decided to spend a day, making templates for the walls of the Hummer and making a mock up of the doors and hinges that will later be made out of good stock. After all, better to waste some MDF than to waste my good stock. The fact that I am on call for the city doesn't help either as my phone keeps ringing. Either way, this is what I got done today.
[attachment=19610]

[attachment=19611]

[attachment=19612]

[attachment=19613]

[attachment=19614]

[attachment=19615]

[attachment=19616]

[attachment=19617]

[attachment=19618]

[attachment=19619]

The hinges seem to be a success, so I think I will continue with this idea. Tomorrow, however, I will be discontinuing the body and working on the interior.
Hopefully.


----------



## Wildthings

OMG that is cool!


----------



## jimmyjames

wow excellent work kenbo!


----------



## Kenbo

Spend the day working in the shop. Managed to get the hood parts cut and glued together. Kind of a task in itself as the angles of the bevels and miters got a little funky. The day started off a little chilly in the shop with the temperature at 4 degrees. That's 39 for my American friends. I got the suspension all glued in place and got the drive shafts glued in.
I also turned a steering wheels which I only dry fit because I'm not sure if I want to keep it or not. I may scrap it and make another one. 
I also got the bumper and tow plates made and dry fit into place as well as cutting, assembling and glueing in place the grill.
[attachment=20234]

[attachment=20235]

[attachment=20236]

[attachment=20237]

[attachment=20238]

[attachment=20239]

[attachment=20240]

[attachment=20241]

[attachment=20242]

[attachment=20243]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=20244]

[attachment=20245]

[attachment=20246]

[attachment=20247]

[attachment=20248]

I also got this little laminated piece made. I'll show you what that is for tomorrow. 
[attachment=20249]


----------



## Bigg081

Great progress. Is this the bulk of your woodworking? Toys and such?


----------



## Wildthings

Pinstripes ??


----------



## Kenbo

Bigg081 said:


> Great progress. Is this the bulk of your woodworking? Toys and such?



Not even remotely the bulk. I make everything from toys and scrolled pieces to furniture. I don't limit myself to any one category of woodworking but lately, I am really enjoying making these models. It's something that I can just relax and sink my teeth into, not worrying about how long it takes or who is waiting for it.


----------



## Bigg081

Kenbo said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great progress. Is this the bulk of your woodworking? Toys and such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even remotely the bulk. I make everything from toys and scrolled pieces to furniture. I don't limit myself to any one category of woodworking but lately, I am really enjoying making these models. It's something that I can just relax and sink my teeth into, not worrying about how long it takes or who is waiting for it.
Click to expand...


Isnt that the truth. I want to woodwork for me! But sometimes we need to make $$


----------



## Kevin

Bigg081 said:


> Great progress. Is this the bulk of your woodworking? Toys and such?



Actually, toys and such can be a harder area than larger furniture when you start really getting into to some of the details he does. With smaller scale stuff, mistakes are nearly impossible to hide. Larger projects are generally more forgiving. There's not much that Ken can't build if he sets his mind to it. 

Ken, at my request if you please, this might be a good time to show our friend Shane your clock. You know which one I am talking about.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great progress. Is this the bulk of your woodworking? Toys and such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, toys and such can be a harder area than larger furniture when you start really getting into to some of the details he does. With smaller scale stuff, mistakes are nearly impossible to hide. Larger projects are generally more forgiving. There's not much that Ken can't build if he sets his mind to it.
> 
> Ken, at my request if you please, this might be a good time to show our friend Shane your clock. You know which one I am talking about.
Click to expand...


Hell show him the wagon- a work of precision and artistry.


----------



## Bigg081

Oh I know the clock!!! I have seen it on another thread that Mr. Ken is on. I nearly pooped myself! The idea of that amount of work into a clock! Absolutely stunning. I have also seen his motorcycle, that's why I asked about making toys. I'm curious of that wagon now.


----------



## Mike1950

Bigg081 said:


> Oh I know the clock!!! I have seen it on another thread that Mr. Ken is on. I nearly pooped myself! The idea of that amount of work into a clock! Absolutely stunning. I have also seen his motorcycle, that's why I asked about making toys. I'm curious of that wagon now.



Go to the classroom or look at his threads......


----------



## Bigg081

Found the wagon. Holy wow! I would pull my hair out. Mr. Ken your patience level mus be astronomical! 210 hours on one build I don't think I could do it. Incredible work.


----------



## Kenbo

Bigg081 said:


> Found the wagon. Holy wow! I would pull my hair out. Mr. Ken your patience level mus be astronomical! 210 hours on one build I don't think I could do it. Incredible work.



Thanks for the kind words. 210 hours of work isn't that much when you are making something for yourself. I'm worth the time I think and I enjoyed all 210 hours. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


I'll have to post that clock in another thread one of these days Kevin. I have to dig up some photos of it.


----------



## Bigg081

How many hours were in the clock? My guess would be in the years measurement.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found the wagon. Holy wow! I would pull my hair out. Mr. Ken your patience level mus be astronomical! 210 hours on one build I don't think I could do it. Incredible work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. 210 hours of work isn't that much when you are making something for yourself. I'm worth the time I think and I enjoyed all 210 hours. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> I'll have to post that clock in another thread one of these days Kevin. I have to dig up some photos of it.
Click to expand...


I think something like the wagon becomes you against the wagon. When I start a project like that I have an idea-then I use my hands to make it so- That is the challenge. The hours are just a reminder as to how difficult something like that one off wagon is.


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 7 1/2 hours in the shop today. Sanding and sanding and sanding and sanding.
Managed to get the seats done, the center console, the dashboard and the instrument cluster. The instrument cluster is a perfect example of why I love the dowel cutting jig that I made. The dowels are perfectly sized and they were made from scraps. That was all I got done today but I had a great time doing it.
Thanks for looking in.
[attachment=20299]

[attachment=20300]

[attachment=20301]

[attachment=20302]

[attachment=20303]

[attachment=20304]

[attachment=20305]

[attachment=20306]

[attachment=20307]

[attachment=20308]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=20309]

[attachment=20310]

[attachment=20311]

[attachment=20312]

[attachment=20313]


----------



## Kevin

This is gonna be too cool. How's the guy in Kentucky doing?


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> This is gonna be too cool. How's the guy in Kentucky doing?



We are pretty much at the same stage of the game but I haven't seen what he got done today. With that being said, I'm building two vehicles while he is just building the Hummer. He is, however, making some very cool modifications to his Hummer to turn it into full blown military including body modifications and all kinds of extras. Very cool stuff. 
I was hoping to get a little more done than I did, but my hand was pretty much ruined after all the sanding on the seats. i think I pushed it a little more than I should have but I was having fun. 
Thanks for the kind words Kevin.


----------



## DKMD

Are those seats heated?

I love your build threads... The attention to detail is mind-blowing!:wacko1:


----------



## Wildthings

DKMD said:


> Are those seats heated?



Dat right der is funny!!

Sweet stuff now we gotta wait til next weekend for more!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Those seats are awesome! 2 tone and contoured to boot! Great work.


----------



## Kenbo

Bigg081 said:


> How many hours were in the clock? My guess would be in the years measurement.



I worked pretty steady at the clock for about 10-12 hours a day for a period of 21 days. So anywhere from 210-252 hours. That's just for the cutting. Then there was the sanding and the assembly, and the wiring and the finishing and the base with the cabriole legs. I'm gonna put it at about 300+ hours but it was a 300+ hours well spent.
Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Kenbo

After two weeks, I made it out to the shop today. I'm sure that some of you have figured it out that I am actually making two vehicle simultaneously in this thread. I wanted the Hummer to be a civilian model but I liked the idea of a military vehicle, so I am making an MRAP Cougar at the same time. I alternate days to break up the chaos. I spent 6 hours in the shop today and although it doesn't look like I got much done, I think I did pretty well, considering how many issues my hand was giving me. (but that's another story) I managed to get the hood vents completed and the upper front bumper made and installed. The vents were what took the longest because each individual slat in the vents had to be cut and shaped to fit. Had a good time with it though, even if I didn't get as much done as I would have like to. 
Oh well, a bad day in the shop is better than a good day at work.
Here's where we are at now.
[attachment=21202]

[attachment=21204]

[attachment=21205]

[attachment=21206]

[attachment=21207]

[attachment=21208]

[attachment=21209]

[attachment=21210]

[attachment=21211]

[attachment=21212]


----------



## Brink

Still enjoying this build.

Still impressed by your work.


----------



## Wildthings

Amazing!!


----------



## just josh

Glad to see you were able to get back at it, looks like its coming along nicely, well both.
And I will be another to give a shout out about your clock, it is gorgeous, but I have never seen your bike, have a link to pics?


----------



## Bigg081

Great work! Those MRAP Cougars are wicked awesome. Got to play with all of the MRAP styles when I was in Afghanistan. The buffaloes are my personal fav. All of them save a lot of lives and that is all that matters. Keep up the good work. I'm going to share this with a few of my EOD buddies. They aren't woodworkers but they cheerish the cougar.


----------



## Kenbo

just josh said:


> Glad to see you were able to get back at it, looks like its coming along nicely, well both.
> And I will be another to give a shout out about your clock, it is gorgeous, but I have never seen your bike, have a link to pics?



Here's the link to the bike thread Josh
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=144

Thanks for the kind words guys. I appreciate it. Hoping for another great day today.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just revisited your bike thread. The detail and number of parts still amazes me. These hummers are shaping up just as nice!


----------



## Kenbo

Well this was an interesting day to say the least. I worked on the Hummer today and I kind of got carried away with extra little details of the interior, including single arm, tilt steering adjuster, the steering wheel, a radio, a glove compartment, the shifter levers, gas and brake pedals and floor mats. I turned the shifter knobs and the signal lever on the lathe. That was an interesting task for sure. The steering wheel isn't crooked for those who might think that it is. The steering wheel turns and I guess it wasn't lined up when I took the picture. I also rough cut the lower side panels and dry fit the into place to see what they look like. I'm not sure if I am done with the interior details or not, but I am done for today.
[attachment=21304]

[attachment=21305]

[attachment=21306]

I racked my brain on how I could make the steering wheel and I finally came up with this idea. I turned a taper, kind of like a ring sizer and then drilled a hole in a piece of stock to coincide with the inner diameter of the steering wheel. Then I slipped the stock onto the ring sizer, kind of like a jam chuck and turned the outside. It worked really well and I will be using this method to turn the steering wheel for the Cougar as well.
[attachment=21307]

[attachment=21308]

[attachment=21309]

[attachment=21310]

[attachment=21311]

[attachment=21312]

I also made a conscience decision to day to make a drill press table after spending time to make this contraption to drill, one, 3/4" 60* hole. What a PITA. I've been wanting an adjustable drill press table for a while and I think the time to make one is now so I don't have to do this again.
[attachment=21313]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=21315]

[attachment=21316]

[attachment=21317]

And that was my day. Not too bad if you ask me. I would like to have gotten more done, but I'll take what I can get lately.


----------



## woodtickgreg

What do you mean more done? That was a lot! Great work Ken.


----------



## Dane Fuller

This is amazing, Ken!


----------



## Wildthings

That looks great. Love the steering wheel and turn signals. So that picture of the lathe - the mandrel is made out of a tapered dowel, so to say, that you slipped the steering wheel over and slid it up until it jammed tight on the taper. The turned the shape of the wheel. What was the shape of the wheel when you first slid it on there.


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> That looks great. Love the steering wheel and turn signals. So that picture of the lathe - the mandrel is made out of a tapered dowel, so to say, that you slipped the steering wheel over and slid it up until it jammed tight on the taper. The turned the shape of the wheel. What was the shape of the wheel when you first slid it on there.



I rough cut it to round on the scroll saw before I jammed it on the taper. Worked like a charm.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Kevin

I wanted to make a smart aleck remark like _"Great work Ken, but you forgot the cup holders."_ but of course, you didn't forget the cup holders. 

Great work Ken. No buts.


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 7 hours in the shop today working on the Cougar. Got the front intakes for the driver's side made. These were way more time consuming than I thought they were going to be.
[attachment=21685]

[attachment=21686]

Discovered that the steering wheel that I made for the Hummer was much more suited to the Cougar, so I removed it from the Hummer and installed it in the Cougar.
[attachment=21687]

Of course, that meant that I needed to make a new steering wheel for the Hummer and install it.
[attachment=21688]

Also started working on the towing hooks for the rear of the vehicle as well.
[attachment=21689]

[attachment=21690]

[attachment=21691]

[attachment=21692]

And lastly, I made and installed the steps for the rear entry into the Cougar. This was also way more time consuming than I thought it was going to be.
[attachment=21693]

[attachment=21694]

And that, was my day in a nutshell.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ken, I am so enjoying watching these builds! Thanks.
Greg


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 7 hours in the shop today working on the Hummer. This working on two vehicles at once is a challenge, just to keep things straight in my head. :wacko1:
Continued working on the side panels of the Hummer today. The bevelled side panels are proving to be quite a challenge and my modifications that I have made are causing a few problems which I hope to overcome later.
I had to make a few router templates to rout the back panel details and the side panel details. While waiting for glue to dry, I turned and installed the gas fill cap.
That, pretty much sums up my day. If the words don't tell the story, I'm hoping that pictures will.
Thanks for looking in.
[attachment=21902]
[attachment=21903]
[attachment=21904]
[attachment=21905]
[attachment=21906]
[attachment=21907]
[attachment=21908]
[attachment=21909]
[attachment=21910]
[attachment=21911]

The weather is still cold enough that I can't work in the shop during the week. So it looks like I will have to wait another week before I get to work on the build again. I really need some warmer weather. :dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Still very much enjoying this, or should I say these, builds.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ken - you take detail to a whole new level. I am always amazed. ~ Scott


----------



## Kenbo

Today was another day to work on the Cougar. I didn't really feel like getting into anything serious today, so I figured that I would work on the tires. :dash2:
The tires are way more work than I thought they would be but I had a great day working on them.
I started off, making a jig and a marking disk so that I could mark each wheels at 18 degrees for the treads. I attached the jig to my miter fence and set the fence at 30 degrees. I then cut out the 15 circles needed to make the tires.
Then, to the saw to cut the 200 kerf lines for the treads.
After cutting all of that, I cut the holes needed to accept the rims. But at this point, I had already put in 6 1/2 hours and was pretty much done for the day. I was going to work on the Hummer tomorrow, but I think I would like to see these tires done. I might just spend the day doing that.
So much for not getting into anything serious


[attachment=23086]

[attachment=23087]

[attachment=23088]

[attachment=23089]

[attachment=23090]

[attachment=23091]

[attachment=23092]

[attachment=23093]

[attachment=23094]


----------



## jimmyjames

Sweet Jesus we have tires! Are you going to leave them natural or are you going to dye them black?


----------



## Kenbo

jimmyjames said:


> Sweet Jesus we have tires! Are you going to leave them natural or are you going to dye them black?




I'm not a fan of dying wood period. I like the natural look and the walnut is fine with me. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus we have tires! Are you going to leave them natural or are you going to dye them black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of dying wood period. I like the natural look and the walnut is fine with me. Thanks for looking in.
Click to expand...

Good call Ken, I'd just oil em up and they will darken nicely.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> So what do you consider "serious" ...



Cleaning . . . after creating.


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 5 1/2 hours working on the tires today.
I turned each rim, one by one on the lathe and got all 5 wheels assembled and ready for installation. I still need to make the hubcaps though so they might not be on the vehicle for a while.
[attachment=23162]

[attachment=23163]

[attachment=23164]

[attachment=23165]

[attachment=23166]

[attachment=23167]

[attachment=23168]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Those look awesome! Do you do full size trucks.  LOL


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Those look awesome! Do you do full size trucks.  LOL



I might need a bigger lathe for that. Know anyone who has one?


----------



## Kenbo

Sorry I haven't been posting on this one guys. I had to work last weekend and I haven't been able to get any shop time until today.
With that being said, I didn't get as much done today as I would have liked to. I made some templates for the fenders today and then spent a lot of time doing test cuts and test methods to determine how to best cut these pieces.
I ended up cutting them using compound cutting.
I cut the angles on the table saw first and then I taped everything back together and cut the rest on the scroll saw.
[attachment=23874]

[attachment=23875]

After a dry fit, I realized that things didn't fit quite right, so I spent a lot of time with a chisel and a file to fine tune things.
[attachment=23876]

[attachment=23877]

I finally got it to fit and now, tomorrow, I will finish sanding it and try to make some more pieces to complete the fenders.
[attachment=23879]


----------



## Kevin

Ken, the skills you are developing are going to be used for something you can't foresee. I told you that on WWT last year or the year before, and I hold to it. Keep on Chooglin' brutha. 


:yes:


----------



## Kenbo

I spent the entire day working on the Hummer again today. Pretty much took the whole day to finish the fenders. Compounds cutting, chisel work, filing and more filing, sanding, some lathe work and some scroll saw work. Definitely tested my problem solving ability. A good day really.
[attachment=24013]

[attachment=24014]

[attachment=24015]

[attachment=24016]

[attachment=24017]

[attachment=24018]

[attachment=24019]

[attachment=24020]

[attachment=24021]

[attachment=24022]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=24023]

[attachment=24024]

[attachment=24025]

[attachment=24026]


----------



## Sprung

Ken, your ability and your attention to detail are outstanding. Fantastic work. I've been enjoying watching this build.


----------



## Brink

Wow, it's really coming along nicely.


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I planned on working on the Cougar this entire weekend, but the weather was just too beautiful. So on Saturday, I had a friend of mine help me remove the hard top from my Jeep and I installed my soft top.
[attachment=24404]

I then spent some time cruising around with my hot best friend (Mrs Kenbo). I don't think she was too happy that I was taking this picture, but she squeezed out a smile for me.
[attachment=24413]

A day with my favourite lady, in my favourite vehicle was worth losing a day in the shop.



Today, however, was a different story and I headed out to the shop bright and early. However, I didn't get much done. Between the resaw and thickness planing to get some 5/16" and some 1/4" stock, and the making of routing templates, the only thing I got done was the two side panels for the Cougar.
[attachment=24406]

[attachment=24407]

[attachment=24408]

[attachment=24409]

[attachment=24410]

[attachment=24411]

The good news is that the weather has turned for the better here and I will be getting some shop time during the week, after work. I'm really excited for this as it has been a long and painful winter.
Look for small updates throughout the week if all goes well.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'd rather drive around in a cool jeep with the top off and mess up a pretty girls hair.  But then again....leave the chick home and really enjoy the favorite vehicle. Kidding aside Ken, great day!


----------



## Kevin

You don't deserve her Ken. _"Favorite Lady"._ Geez I'd get my ass kicked hard if I said that. I think you don't actually deserve your shop after all, much less your better half. JMO


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> You don't deserve her Ken. _"Favorite Lady"._ Geez I'd get my ass kicked hard if I said that. I think you don't actually deserve your shop after all, much less your better half. JMO



Don't forget Kevin, I live with 3 women. My wife and my 2 daughters. Out of those 3, Mrs Kenbo would be my favourite......she has seniority over my other two ladies so calling her my "favourite" is a good thing to her.


----------



## Kenbo

It was a pretty good day in the shop today and I worked on the Cougar for the day. I started the day with the cutting of the firewall and the drilling of the angled holes for other parts in the firewall. I have to say, that this was the day that made me glad that I made my drill press table. Drilling the angled holes was a snap and I don't know why I waited so long to make this table, but I'm glad I have it now.
I also made the rear panel of the Cougar. This was a time consuming venture, as I had to make routing templates to rout the door details. There was also a lot of manual marking and measuring to do in order to complete the piece. The roof was another piece that I made today. The rest of the day was spent in creative clamping class 101, with clamps coming out my wazoo. Once all the clamping was done, there was the routing, and the sanding. And that was my day.
I still have a ton of work to do on this project, including fenders, fuel tanks, the turret etc. It is far from done, but tomorrow is dedicated to the Hummer and I am looking forward to it.
[attachment=24693]

[attachment=24695]

[attachment=24697]

[attachment=24698]

[attachment=24700]

[attachment=24702]

[attachment=24703]

[attachment=24704]

[attachment=24705]

[attachment=24706]


----------



## Brink

[attachment=24707]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Because he absolutely refuses to use a real like button.


----------



## Kenbo

Played for a bit in the shop today. Worked on the Hummer. Made some good progress on the front of the vehicle with the brush guard and the winch. Also got the hood vents and the marker lights done. The hood vent was some scary piece of scrolling. Cutting a piece that is only 3/32" thick is a challenge, to say the least. That was about enough for me for the day.
[attachment=24789][attachment=24790]
[attachment=24791][attachment=24792]
[attachment=24793][attachment=24794]
[attachment=24795][attachment=24796]
[attachment=24797][attachment=24798]


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's so fun to watch this, looking great!


----------



## jimmyjames

Man your work is absolutely fantastic! Really enjoying these builds!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ken - I dont know what to say about your attention to detail that I haven't already said. It amazes me and always inspires me to dig in more on anything I am working on. Too bad your not a brain surgeon - you could probably cure stupidity 
Scott


----------



## Kenbo

Today was one of the most frustrating days on this build to date. Not a bad frustration, but more of a "what the heck do I do know" frustration. I worked on the front fenders of the Cougar and it pretty much ate up my entire day. Every cut was some kind of funky angle and although I got through it, it wasn't easy. I still have to fine tune the fenders, but this is where we are at now. They haven't been sanded yet because I wanted the glue to be completely dry before I sanded them. I guess that's a job for tomorrow.
[attachment=25034] [attachment=25035]

[attachment=25036] [attachment=25037]

[attachment=25038] [attachment=25039]


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dude - you amaze me. You have the patience of a Saint


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Dude - you amaze me. You have the patience of a Saint


Can you say OCD ADD but in a good way!


----------



## Kenbo

Well my goal today was to get the front fenders put on the Cougar. It was just too nice of a day to spend in the shop but I did manage to get in a couple hours.


[attachment=25124] [attachment=25125]

[attachment=25126] [attachment=25127]

[attachment=25128]


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be too cool. How's the guy in Kentucky doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are pretty much at the same stage of the game but I haven't seen what he got done today. With that being said, I'm building two vehicles while he is just building the Hummer. He is, however, making some very cool modifications to his Hummer to turn it into full blown military including body modifications and all kinds of extras. Very cool stuff.
> I was hoping to get a little more done than I did, but my hand was pretty much ruined after all the sanding on the seats. i think I pushed it a little more than I should have but I was having fun.
> Thanks for the kind words Kevin.
Click to expand...



Do we get to see the other guys process? just wondering...

oh...and one more thing...

HOLY COW MAN!!! this is awesome!!


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be too cool. How's the guy in Kentucky doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are pretty much at the same stage of the game but I haven't seen what he got done today. With that being said, I'm building two vehicles while he is just building the Hummer. He is, however, making some very cool modifications to his Hummer to turn it into full blown military including body modifications and all kinds of extras. Very cool stuff.
> I was hoping to get a little more done than I did, but my hand was pretty much ruined after all the sanding on the seats. i think I pushed it a little more than I should have but I was having fun.
> Thanks for the kind words Kevin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get to see the other guys process? just wondering...
> 
> oh...and one more thing...
> 
> HOLY COW MAN!!! this is awesome!!
Click to expand...



Thanks for the kind words. I'd love to show you the progress, but it is on another forum and I certainly don't have the right to post his pictures here on WoodBarter.


----------



## Kenbo

I started off the day, wanting to work on the wheels for the Hummer. So I began by making the disk that is used in the jig for making the treads.
[attachment=25421]

I then cut out the middle treads of each tire out of 1/4" thick walnut. I needed 5, but only had enough 1/4" stock to make 4.
[attachment=25422] [attachment=25423]

So, not being in the mood to resaw any more walnut, I decided that I would work on the rear bumper instead.
[attachment=25424] [attachment=25425]

[attachment=25426]

I then cut some 1/4" thick maple and started to make the shackles for the back bumper. I need 4 (2 for the front and 2 for the back) but I made six in case I break them.
[attachment=25427] [attachment=25428]

[attachment=25429] [attachment=25430]


And that was pretty much the day. It took all of 7 1/2 hours to get to this point. The chiselling out of the hitch bar took quite a while and the sanding of the shackles took quite a long time. I still have 2 more shackles to sand for the front of the Hummer. 
Thanks for looking in.


----------



## DKMD

Ken, every time I think you've gotten to the finest possible detail, you go and add something new! Amazing!

I have to admit that I think you're completely nuts:wacko1:, but it's the best kind of crazy possible!


----------



## Kevin

ken that's incredible detail as always. but since you like critique i have some . . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/IMG_3697_zps43e786ca.jpg

. . . . it appears your placement of that micro knot is ~ 3/256" off center. work on that next time will ya. 

truly amazing stuff.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> ken that's incredible detail as always. but since you like critique i have some . . . .
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/IMG_3697_zps43e786ca.jpg
> 
> . . . . it appears your placement of that micro knot is ~ 3/256" off center. work on that next time will ya.
> 
> truly amazing stuff.




 What was I thinking?

Either way, I managed to get out there for a little bit after work today and finish of the front shackles. These things take forever to shape and sand but I was glad to get them done.
[attachment=25462]
[attachment=25463]
[attachment=25464]


----------



## Wildthings

OMG


----------



## Haybale

:eek2:


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I worked on the Cougar today, and I have to say, that I had an awesome time doing it. I concentrated on getting the rear fenders made and installed today and it took quite a bit of messin' around to get them done. A lot of marking and measuring but worth it in the end.
[attachment=25718] [attachment=25719]

[attachment=25720] [attachment=25721]

[attachment=25722] [attachment=25723]

[attachment=25724] [attachment=25726]

[attachment=25727] [attachment=25728]


----------



## shadetree_1

Every time I look in on this thread I have new appreciation for your skill and patience, WOW !


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus we have tires! Are you going to leave them natural or are you going to dye them black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of dying wood period. I like the natural look and the walnut is fine with me. Thanks for looking in.
Click to expand...


Next time, might I suggest some ebony wood? it's naturally very dark, black. 

Side comment....my wife says I should stop drooling and try to make one.
:rofl2:
silly woman...I know my limits....


----------



## woodtickgreg

That thing is really starting to look cool now!  Awesome work as usual Kenn


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus we have tires! Are you going to leave them natural or are you going to dye them black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of dying wood period. I like the natural look and the walnut is fine with me. Thanks for looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time, might I suggest some ebony wood? it's naturally very dark, black.
> 
> Side comment....my wife says I should stop drooling and try to make one.
> :rofl2:
> silly woman...I know my limits....
Click to expand...


I hate to say it, but I agree with your wife. I think you might surprise yourself with your ability. I say "go for it"!!! I, for one, would be interested in seeing one of these built by you.


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I had a bunch of photos taken from today tiny little progress, but I deleted them before confirming that I had them on the computer. Bottom line..........they are gone. I went out to the shop and took a few shots of what I got done and although it isn't much, every little bit helps I guess.
Not a very good day in the shop today.


Got the hood hooks made and installed.
[attachment=26061] [attachment=26063]

And made and installed the headlight lenses.
[attachment=26062]


----------



## Brink

I'm really, really enjoying seeing this come together.


----------



## Kenbo

Got some shop time today and managed to get the gas tanks and the air breather made and installed. Believe it or not, that took 8 hours. A very enjoyable 8 hours. I really needed that shop time.
[attachment=26326]
[attachment=26327]
[attachment=26328]
[attachment=26329]
[attachment=26330]
[attachment=26331]
[attachment=26332]
[attachment=26333]
[attachment=26334]
[attachment=26335]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=26336][attachment=26337]
[attachment=26338][attachment=26339]
[attachment=26340][attachment=26341]
[attachment=26342][attachment=26343]
[attachment=26344]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Still amazing my friend.


----------



## Kevin

It's starting to look so real I keep expecting to see a pixie mechanic walk across one of the pictures and start mounting a tire or something.


----------



## NYWoodturner

At this point I'm thinking it needs to be approaching the price of the real thing and guessing some of the workmanship is better 
Scott


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls

Whoa!


----------



## cabomhn

This project is really some amazing work, it's hard to believe that this is all being done by hand, I can't wait to see the project start coming to a conclusion.


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I'd love to say that I made some spectacular progress with the build today, but I didn't.
I did, however, get the boards, cut, planed, jointed and glued together for the roof panel on the Hummer. Now it is just a waiting game for the glue to dry so that I can install it tomorrow.
Thanks for looking in guys.
[attachment=26970]


----------



## Mike1950

looking good- you are close to the finish line now.


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> looking good- you are close to the finish line now.




I figure about another month Mike. Maybe more. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I was pleased with my lamination from yesterday and the joint in the board is pretty much invisible. 
[attachment=27003]

I then set up the router table to rout the profile of the roof panel to incorporate the rain gutters.
[attachment=27004]

After a couple of test cuts, I ran the final roof panel through the table, dry fit the panel to the Hummer and glued it in place.
[attachment=27005]

I decided that I wanted a sunroof in the Hummer, so I cut that out before glueing the roof to the body.
[attachment=27006]

[attachment=27007]

[attachment=27008]

[attachment=27009]

[attachment=27010]

I then made a primitive template of the profile of the roof. 
[attachment=27011]

I used that template to mark out and cut the roof rack brackets that I needed.
[attachment=27012]


----------



## Kenbo

I then cut out all 4 brackets that I needed using my scroll saw.
[attachment=27013]

I then glued in all of the roof rack slats. I had to come up with some inventive ways to clamp them down. By inventive, I mean a peanut butter jar full of bolts and screws.
[attachment=27014]

[attachment=27015]

[attachment=27016]

[attachment=27017]

[attachment=27018]

[attachment=27019]

I also got the framework cut for the roof rack rails. The glue was still wet on those so I left them alone and will hopefully work on them again tomorrow.

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Wildthings

Incredible work Ken


----------



## justturnin

I am really struggling to wrap my head around this thread. This is one of the craziest things I have ever seen. Amazing work. WOW!!!!!


----------



## Kenbo

I started off today by sanding the little frames that I made yesterday for the roof rack. 
[attachment=27062]

I then had to cut all the upright pieces for the rack.
[attachment=27063]

I started glueing in the uprights, which was a chore in itself (for reasons I wont bother getting in to) but I managed by using my setup blocks to assist me.
[attachment=27064]

[attachment=27065]

I then glued and clamped the second frame onto the lower frame and uprights.
I kept it together by using a couple of clamps. :rotflmao3:
[attachment=27066]

After everything was dried, I sanded and installed the complete roof rack rails. I used my wonderful jar of bolts and screws to "clamp" the rack down until it was dry.
[attachment=27067]
[attachment=27068]

I then started to work on the running boards. I broke the first one so I had to make 2 more. I only finished shaping one of them but I don't like the look of it. There's something just not right and all of the hand sanding has made the running board a little oddly shaped. So sadly, this one is headed for the designer firewood pile and I will have to rethink my method for these the next time I get to the shop.
[attachment=27069]
[attachment=27070]
[attachment=27071]


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I headed out to the shop to get some work done on the Cougar today and it was going well until I threw my back out. I have no idea what I did, but I can hardly walk now. Either way, I managed to get the driver's side bins and the passenger side bins made and glued in place. The lighter is one that Mrs Kenbo bought me to use as a size reference in my build pictures so you will probably be seeing a lot more of the blue lighter. Thanks for looking in.......I have a date with a heating pad I think. 
[attachment=27305][attachment=27306]
[attachment=27307][attachment=27308]
[attachment=27309]


----------



## Kevin

I'm sorry to hear about your back Ken. Since you aren't sure what caused it, mI'll offer a guess that it could be the long hours in the jeep yesterday. Sometimes that will do it to me during the ride but most usually a delayed reaction which culminates the next day while doing something that normally wouldn't cause it by itself. 

Thanks for putting the bic in the pic - it's a little larger than what I was thinking and until you used the lighter I didn't really realize it. The cougar is really looking good! Take 'er easy on the back buddy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ooh I can relate to the back out all to well. Ibuprofin will be your friend.


----------



## Kenbo

One of those slow progress days but I guess slow progress is better than no progress. 

Worked on the Cougar today seeing that my last Cougar work got interrupted by a bad back that lasted 9 days. It was a fully day of nasty angle cuts and test fittings that eventually worked out. Either way, enough of my whining.

Here's where I'm at now.
[attachment=28333] [attachment=28334]
[attachment=28335] [attachment=28336]
[attachment=28337]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad your back is better buddy, I can truly relate to that. The work is still very cool. :hatsoff:


----------



## Brink

Long time without an update, glad your back.


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Long time without an update, glad your back.



9 Days with a bad back will do that to ya. It went out on Sunday and the following weekend it was still bad. The next weekend, I went away with Mrs Kenbo and this weekend..........well, you know that story. Sorry about the long wait for an update. Believe you me, I would have rather been in the shop than to deal with the bad back.


----------



## Kevin

Nice work. Glad you're back, and glad your back, is better.


----------



## Kenbo

I spent some time last weekend resawing some walnut to 3/4" for the tires and today, I worked on all 5 tires for the Hummer. There is still a ton of work to do on them (sanding, shaping, rims and one 1/4" thick center tread for one of the tires) but I was happy with the progress for today. You have no idea how long it takes to cut all 360 tread grooves for the tires. Jobs like that scare my a bit because redundant work is exactly when the saw will bite ya. Paid extra attention to the digits today.
[attachment=29218] [attachment=29219]

[attachment=29220] [attachment=29221]

[attachment=29222]


----------



## Wildthings

It may have been redundant but you did good!!


----------



## Kenbo

Today was another day to work on the tires of both vehicles. There were some serious problems with the wheels for the Cougar and I needed to turn some discs to fill the voids in the back of the tires.
These drilled out voids are not supposed to be there. I needed to come up with a way to fill them without it being to obvious on the tire.
[attachment=29538]
Using my pen mandrel, I ended up turning oak discs that were the same thickness as the void. The idea was that if noticed from underneath, they would end up looking like part of the rim.
[attachment=29539] [attachment=29540]
I then used the mandrel to line everything up and glue the discs into place.
[attachment=29542] [attachment=29543]
I then moved on to the Hummer tires and started drilling the voids needed to house the rims for these tires.
[attachment=29544] [attachment=29545]
[attachment=29546]
I switched gears again and went back to the Cougar wheels. I needed to make the discs for the hub caps but was puzzled by how to make them exactly round and have the holes symmetrical. I ended up turning the disc on the lathe, using the pen mandrel again. I then came up with an indexing jig for the drill press to drill all the holes needed in all 5 larger discs.
[attachment=29548] [attachment=29549]


----------



## Kenbo

One of the larger finished discs.
[attachment=29554]
And a test fit into the rim to see how it looks.
[attachment=29556]
I then carried on to drill the other four discs.
[attachment=29557]
From there, I turned all of the smaller discs, using the same method as before and drilled all of the holes in the smaller discs. I'm glad I came up with the indexing jig because I'm please with how they came out.
[attachment=29558]
And finally, a test fit.
[attachment=29560]
And THAT, was my day.


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I guess your " tired "


----------



## Kenbo

Started off the day by making some axel caps for the Cougar. Here they are rough cut on the scroll saw and ready for the lathe.
[attachment=30226]
I then started glueing all of my hub caps into the wheels that I had already made. I had to use my pen mandril to clamp and align the hub caps.
[attachment=30227][attachment=30228]
Here are the finished axel caps after I turned them.
[attachment=30229]
One tire finished, four more to go.
[attachment=30230]
All five tires finished and ready for mounting.
[attachment=30231]
First one mounted for the spare tire.
[attachment=30232]
It was at this point in time, that the "wheels" fell off so to speak. I realized that the axels of the vehicle had been made incorrectly and that I needed to remake them. That will have to be a job for later. I was hoping to have all the tires on this one today, but I'm not about to rush it now. I'll work on the axels tomorrow and try to get the wheels mounted.
I also have some very small parts to cut and I was hoping to use my table saw for accuracy and repeatability but there was no way that I was getting my fingers close to the blade. For that reason, I took some time away from the build and made a small parts cross cut sled that mounts to my existing miter fence. I will be mounting a stop block on it tomorrow and hopefully cutting some smaller parts.
[attachment=30233]


----------



## jimmyjames

man that is simply amazing work......... hats off to you!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ken thats just incredible. Jaw dropping incredible.


----------



## Kenbo

How do you spend your labour day? I spent mine in the shop. I turned some 3/4" walnut dowel today and started the process of repairing the axle screw up. I busted apart the old axle parts and made and installed new ones, the way they should have been in the first place. I then installed all four tires. I wanted the top turret to rotate, so I worked on that and managed to get it installed and rotating. I also worked on the armour frames around the turret windows for a while. All in all, I'm pretty pleased with the progress for today. Nothing rushed, just had a nice day working away and listening to my favourite music.
[attachment=30312][attachment=30313]
[attachment=30314][attachment=30315]
[attachment=30316][attachment=30317]
[attachment=30318][attachment=30319]
[attachment=30320][attachment=30321]


----------



## woodtickgreg

This thing is just cool! I'm gonna be bummed when you finish it  I have enjoyed watching it come together. If you hadn't shown us all the details and set ups we would never have guessed their was that much work in it. Great job Ken.


----------



## Kenbo

Worked on the Cougar again for a little today.
Cut all the little pieces for the trim around the turret windows and glued them into place.
[attachment=30669][attachment=30670]
[attachment=30673][attachment=30674]

I then worked on the hatch for the turret.
[attachment=30671]

I then cut all the pieces for the window armour frames and started glueing them together.
[attachment=30672]


I then glued the window frames onto the Cougar and glued in the hatch for the turret. That was the day.
[attachment=30675][attachment=30676]
[attachment=30677][attachment=30678]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Holy crap, talk about working in miniature. I think I would need stronger magnification on my glasses. :lolol:


----------



## Kenbo

I did some more work on the Cougar again today. I know it seems like I haven't worked on the Hummer in a while and that would be true. I'm trying to get the Cougar finished so that I can enter it in the local fair's woodworking competition. Not to worry, I'll be back to the Hummer soon. 
I did some more work on the armour framing for the windows today and managed to get them all framed in. 
I also added the hinges to the filter doors on the hood and started the exhaust (although there aren't any pictures of it here.
Anyway, this is where we are on day 36 of this build.
[attachment=31037] [attachment=31038]
[attachment=31039] [attachment=31040]
[attachment=31041] [attachment=31042]
[attachment=31043] [attachment=31044]


----------



## Kenbo

Another day in the shop and quite a bit of smaller parts made and installed. Still hoping to make the fair deadline.
[attachment=31093][attachment=31094]
[attachment=31095][attachment=31096]
[attachment=31097][attachment=31098]
[attachment=31099][attachment=31100]
[attachment=31101][attachment=31102]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=31104][attachment=31105]
[attachment=31106][attachment=31107]
[attachment=31108][attachment=31109]
[attachment=31110][attachment=31111]


----------



## woodtickgreg

The detail is just amazing on this thing. I bet you could just get in it and drive it to the fair! :cool2: :hatsoff:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yeah - I would not be surprised with a dashboard detail down to radio knobs with the level of detail going into this build


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I've done all I intend to do to this model before it is entered into the fair. I wanted to get the 50 cal made and installed, but I know that I will only be rushing it and I will never be happy with it. With that in mind, I will wait until after the fair to make the 50 cal when I can take my time and be satisfied with the job that I do.
[attachment=31758][attachment=31759]
[attachment=31760][attachment=31761]
[attachment=31762][attachment=31763]
[attachment=31764][attachment=31765]
[attachment=31766][attachment=31767]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=31768][attachment=31769]
[attachment=31770]


----------



## winters98

Very nice work.

Does it come with the Rhino and Mine
Roller attachments?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Keep us posted on how you do at the fair.  Wish you luck....not that your skills need any luck.


----------



## Kenbo

I think I already posted this elsewhere, but an update to the fair.
1st place and a special award for the Cougar,
[attachment=32619]

And 1st place in a different category for the cat cutting.
[attachment=32620]

Now, back to the Hummer. Well, let's see. Where was I? Oh yeah, the last time we saw the Hummer, I was working on the tires. Today, I continued along with that and started in on the rims and shaping the tires. I turned each rim individually on the lathe out of 3/4" thick maple. I started glueing the tires together after routing the inner profile on each and was using my pen mandrel to line of the holes. I managed to get 3 of them done and clamped together. I still have 2 more to clamp and then I have more shaping of the tires to do. I will hopefully get to that soon.
I know it doesn't look like much, but that was my day.
[attachment=32621][attachment=32622]
[attachment=32623][attachment=32624]
[attachment=32625][attachment=32626]
[attachment=32627]


----------



## Wildthings

Congrats on the awards!! And thanks for posting all the pictures for us!!


----------



## Kenbo

Seeing that it is our Thanksgiving today, I have the day off work. And what better way to spend the day off, than playing in the shop.
I managed to finish all 5 wheels and get them mounted. I really don't like the spare sitting up in the rack, so I think I'm going to have to build a tire carrier for this one. Considering that I have been checking them out online for my Jeep, this little extra should be a snap.  Famous last words.
[attachment=32681][attachment=32682]
[attachment=32683][attachment=32684]
[attachment=32685][attachment=32686]


----------



## Kenbo

I just wasn't happy with the spare tire on the roof rack and today, I decided to make a tire carrier for the back end of the Hummer. I'm pretty please with the way it turned out although I broke 2 tire mount rings before I finally got the real one made. Part of the build I guess.

[attachment=33021][attachment=33022]
[attachment=33023][attachment=33024]
[attachment=33025][attachment=33026]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

[attachment=33027]


----------



## Kenbo

I didn't get much done today, but some is better than nothing. I made the templates for the window cut outs of the Hummer doors. I cut the windows and glued the doors together. I then did a test fit of the doors to make sure that everything was meshing alright. So far so good. At that point, I decided that it was best to leave it alone and let the glue dry over night instead of risking damaging the doors. Hopefully, I will get some more done tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo

Played in the shop again today for a while. Took a lot longer than I thought to make these panels. Started off with making some marking templates. From there, I had to cut some 1/16" stock to make the raised panels. After I cut them and glued them on the doors, that was pretty much my day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ken - Every time I think there is not possibly one more level of detail - you go two more. I think we make a contest out of guessing the date you put rocks stick in the tire treads...


----------



## Kenbo

NYWoodturner said:


> Ken - Every time I think there is not possibly one more level of detail - you go two more. I think we make a contest out of guessing the date you put rocks stick in the tire treads...




That was going to be tomorrow. Thanks for ruining the surprise. :popcorn1:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

After hitting a slump, where life and poor production got in the way of this project, I can finally report on a good day with plenty of progress. I'm not going to label each picture, I'll just post them all and let the pictures show off my day.
Bottom line, I managed to get all the hinges made and mounted. As well, I got all 4 doors mounted, adjusted and functional. The front and the rear doors have different pivot points in the hinges which made it a little more challenging and tedious but I managed. Over all, a pretty good day of progress on the build.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo

And the last four pictures from today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Amazing! I just got new glasses and I don't think they would work well enough to do those tiny little hinges. Great work as always Kenn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, that is awesome. I'd like to put in a request wood build for ya....your jeep. 

I bet it would turn out just as sweet as the real thing....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I just don't know what to say anymore. You just keep one upping it. Can we see the screw threads on the gas cap?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodintyuuu

After calibarating my mesoscopicretonometer i see a little deviation in tread wear on the tires You probably need to account for that rolling back and forth on the table.
HOOOOOLLLY SMOOLLY MAN!!!! cool cool cool thx for sharing cl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

And with today's shop time, the Hummer is done. Running boards are made and installed. I had to make some custom mounts for them, but that's okay. After starting these builds back in February, it's nice to see them finished.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Awesome! Now it needs to go in a glass case to protect it! Kinda sad to see it end,....... wow February, really?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


> And with today's shop time, the Hummer is done. Running boards are made and installed. I had to make some custom mounts for them, but that's okay. After starting these builds back in February, it's nice to see them finished.


 
And Thank YOU for letting us ride along with you during this build. It's been awe inspiring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Really, really impressive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

